# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Dead Tinctorius

## bogalog

Hi guys, been a while but I'm back for some quick advice.

My 2 tincs were fighting for a while, and the little one eventually got skinny so I decided to build him a new tank.

Got it all set up, hideyholes, kept an eye on it. Pest (the bullied frog) was feeding at first, but stopped. I found him dead this morning, arms and legs stretched out behind him in a corner.

I guess I just wanted to know if there was anything else I could have done. The other frog is doing fine in his original tank, happy as anything.

I only bought materials from dartfrog uk, and didnt put anything different in the new tank than I had in the old one.

Oh and sorry if this is the wrong section, seemed the most appropriate

----------


## Carlos

Where these Tincs the same you got in 2010?  If so, took them a while to get in a fight.  Well, you could have removed the smaller frog out as soon as fight was noted and maybe that would have changed results.  

With animals in captivity, the "loser" of a fight can't get away from the "winner" and the increased stress usually leads to malnourishment and lower immunity.  Then an opportunistic pathogen does the rest. Sorry for the Tincs death  :Frown:  .

----------

